# Schwinn Prewar Paint Combo ----A first for me anyway.....



## bobcycles (Jul 15, 2018)

Always wondered if Schwinn ever did a Dark Blue and red two-tone.
Yes they did!    Here's a 1940 Hollywood in Blue and red...
anyone ever seen this odd color combo before?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2018)

First one I've ever seen--would love to have the boys version of this! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 15, 2018)

Bob did you pick that one up? I remember seeing it on CL or something. Great score! Curious to see what it will look like cleaned up!


----------



## sarmisluters (Jul 15, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Always wondered if Schwinn ever did a Dark Blue and red two-tone.
> Yes they did! Here's a 1940 Hollywood in Blue and red...
> anyone ever seen this odd color combo before?
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 16, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Bob did you pick that one up? I remember seeing it on CL or something. Great score! Curious to see what it will look like cleaned up!



Believe it was on Craigslist in Indiana.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 16, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/d/original-1938-schwinn/6629218045.html


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 16, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Always wondered if Schwinn ever did a Dark Blue and red two-tone.
> Yes they did!    Here's a 1940 Hollywood in Blue and red...
> anyone ever seen this odd color combo before?
> 
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 16, 2018)

LOOKS LIKE IT WOULD BE A FUN BIKE TO DETAIL!


----------



## Spacecowboy (Nov 3, 2018)

My 40s Cadillac has a similar scheme, tho it's maroon and Chicago cycle dark blue.


----------

